# Nyc meetup?



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Would anyone in the NYC be interested in a meet up? I would love to set one up


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If I lived in NYC I'd be happy for a Maltese meet up.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Me too, I'd love a meet up. Too bad I'm not in NYC.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I would love a meetup. Anyone near prospect park?


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes!!!

Im from Whitestone/Bayside area.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I could meetup sometime, prospect park or Central Park would be good!


----------



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

Prospect park?!!

i live in brooklyn


----------

